# Aquarium Fans



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, has anyone used this type of fan? I need something that will blow across the surface and that isn't real expensive. I don't quite get these fans... looks like it hangs inside the tank and is 7" long... how does that work? 

Thanks for taking the time to look at it and advise. I have no clue. lol

Aquarium Cooling Fans: Zoo Med Aqua Cool Aquarium Cooling Fan AA-13


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fan hangs on outside of tank and blows across water surface.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks. Excuse my denseness, but if it's 7 inches long, how does it hang inside the tank and not go below the surface of the water?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The fan(electric part) hangs on the outside of the tank?Only the air outlet is within the frame of tank(above water).
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg-74849-62833C-fish.jpg
In the picture you are looking at the fan from outside the tank hanging on the outside of tank.


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

Ohhhhhh. I see! Thanks!


----------



## DLFL (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw it hanging on a wire! *w3


----------

